# Gerbils and mice can eat hamster food right?



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Never thought about it before. I only have hamster food left until tomorrow but there isn't anything in it that is harmful to them?


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

Mice are fine on hamster food. If you want you can also give them human breakfast cereals (low sugar ones) and various other 'people' foods.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

id have thought that hamster food would have too many peanuts in for mice ?


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

It all depends on the quality of the food. If it is a good food then mice will be fine on it and there won't be a lot of peanuts in it, or coloured flakes/biscuits, alfalfa pellets or corn. However a bad hamster food isn't even suitable for hamsters...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Fancy Mice said:


> It all depends on the quality of the food. If it is a good food then mice will be fine on it and there won't be a lot of peanuts in it, or coloured flakes/biscuits, alfalfa pellets or corn. However a bad hamster food isn't even suitable for hamsters...


 
Admittly i did use to feed hamster foood to my mice when i first starting keeping them the rat food and now i mix my own.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Cranwelli said:


> Never thought about it before. I only have hamster food left until tomorrow but there isn't anything in it that is harmful to them?


Its fine for both : victory:


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

I mix my own too and I think this is the best way, but the OP is only talking about feeding it for a day until they can get more food.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Hamster mix should be ok short term : victory:


----------

